# φασονίστας



## nickel (Jan 5, 2010)

Ο *φασονίστας* (του φασονίστα, τον φασονίστα, οι φασονίστες, των φασονιστών, τους φασονίστες) μεταφράζει το γαλλικό *façonnier* (Entrepreneur ou travailleur indépendant qui, pour le compte d'autrui, transforme une matière première ou un produit qui lui est fourni, participant ainsi à son élaboration - http://www.granddictionnaire.com/BTML/FRA/r_Motclef/index800_1.asp). Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον φασιονίστα (που τον κλίνουν ελληνικά, αγγλικά, ισπανικά, αλλά δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να κλίνεται κι αυτός σαν τον _φασονίστα_).

Παράκληση σε όποιον ήδη γνωρίζει το θέμα σε βάθος ή θα ήθελε να ασχοληθεί:
Τι διαφορά υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε third-party manufacturer, third-party contract manufacturer και σκέτο contract manufacturer; Είναι η απάντηση «καμία»;
Ο όρος «επεξεργασία αγαθών τρίτων» είναι ο επίσημος όρος για το _contract manufacturing_; Ποιος είναι ο επίσημος όρος για τον _φασονίστα_;
Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι από τη μια μεριά έχουμε τους _εξωποριστές_ (_outsourcers_) και από την άλλη τους _φασονίστες_;
Τι εννοεί ο Τριάντης όταν λέει «Ο αιώνιος Μητσοτάκης, που δεν φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνει ότι πλέον συγκινεί μονάχα τους φασονίστες των ΜΜΕ»;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι στον όρο _φασονίστας_ έχει ως κυρίαρχη έννοια το _φασόν_, στη (δυστυχώς μη λεξικογραφούμενη απ' ό,τι βλέπω) σημασία "ανάληψη *τυποποιημένης* εργασίας για λογαριασμό άλλου, και χωρίς ο αναλαμβάνων αυτή να έχει συμμετάσχει στην έρευνα, σχεδίαση ή ανάπτυξη της εν λόγω εργασίας, απλώς διεκπεραιώνοντάς την με εντελώς μηχανικό / τυποποιημένο τρόπο". Η λέξη _φασόν_ ως χαρακτηρισμός εργασίας (ή ενέργειας εν γένει) σημαίνει τη δουλειά που γίνεται με απλή αντιγραφή, χωρίς να απαιτείται έμπνευση ή δημιουργική σκέψη, και χρησιμοποιείται και ως αντώνυμο του επιθέτου _πρωτότυπος_ (original). Η χρήση είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη στην πιάτσα, παρμένη από το γεγονός ότι στο ένδυμα (απ' όπου και προέρχεται ο όρος) ο φασονίστας δεν χρειάζεται να σχεδιάσει κάτι ο ίδιος κι απλώς αντιγράφει ό,τι του δίνουν (εξ ου και λέμε π.χ. σ' έναν νέο τηλεπωλητή ότι πρόκειται για «δουλειά-φασόν» όταν του ζητάμε να κάνει τις πωλήσεις του με συγκεκριμένο, τυποποιημένο, τυφλοσούρτη και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιεί τη δημιουργική σκέψη του ή την κρίση του) — και παρατηρώ ότι δεν καταγράφεται ούτε σε λεξικά ούτε σε αργκολόγια, παρόλο που θα βρείτε πολλές γκουγκλεύσεις με τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία. Είναι αλήθεια ότι πολλοί υποκατασκευαστές δουλεύουν φασόν, αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι είναι στους αντίποδες: κορυφαίοι στο R&D στο αντικείμενό τους, προσφέρουν έτοιμες λύσεις (δικής τους έμπνευσης και σχεδίασης — όχι φασόν) σε άλλους κατασκευαστές, οι οποίοι τις ενσωματώνουν στα δικά τους προϊόντα. Π.χ. μια εταιρεία που σχεδιάζει και κατασκευάζει αμορτισέρ τα οποία παίρνουν έτοιμα οι αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες και τα τοποθετούν στα οχήματα που κατασκευάζουν, είναι third-party supplier — ενώ μια εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει εταζέρες αυτοκινήτων με βάση τα κατά περίπτωση σχέδια που της δίνουν οι αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες για τα διάφορα μοντέλα τους, είναι φασονίστας (το οποίο, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θα το απέδιδα με το third-party contract manufacturer).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2010)

The plot thickens...
Κατ' αρχάς, να πω ότι κατά τη δική μου γνώμη αυτό το_ third party _που μπαίνει μπροστά είναι μια προσθήκη που δε χρειάζεται και δε λέει και τίποτα περισσότερο: από ό,τι είδα στην έρευνα που έκανα, ο _contract manufacturer_ είναι πάντα τρίτο μέρος. Δεν είδα να υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ των τριών όρων που παραθέτεις, Νικ-Ελ.

Contract manufacturing is a process that established a working agreement between two companies. As part of the agreement,* one company will custom produce parts or other materials on behalf of their client*. In most cases, the manufacturer will also handle the ordering and shipment processes for the client. As a result, the client does not have to maintain manufacturing facilities, purchase raw materials, or hire labor in order to produce the finished goods. ​
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-contract-manufacturing.htm

Ο ορισμός συμφωνεί με την περιγραφή του Ζαζ ως προς τη δεύτερη περίπτωση που αναφέρει στο παράδειγμά του.

Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνιση ως προς το παράδειγμα με τα αμορτισέρ: η εταιρεία που περιγράφεις Ζαζ θα μπορούσε π.χ. να είναι, ξερωγώ, η Bilstein, η οποία ας πούμε ότι συνεργάζεται με τη Φορντ, την Άουντι κτλ κτλ και δίνει σε όλους τα ίδια αμορτισέρ; Αν ναι, τότε συμφωνώ, δεν είναι contract manufacturer.

Εδώ έχουν αποδώσει τον contract manufacturer ως _εργολάβο κατασκευαστή_ (2.2., (10))


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός _third-party_ δεν είναι πλεοναστικός. Π.χ. σε μια σύμβαση χρειάζεται να καθίσταται σαφές πότε γίνεται αναφορά σε μέρος άλλο πλην των αντισυμβαλλομένων, οπότε τότε χρειάζεται να προστίθεται το _third-party_ μπροστά.

2. Μια εταιρεία που σχεδιάζει, αναπτύσσει και κατασκευάζει λ.χ. αμορτισέρ, επεξεργαστές, ελαστικά ή μπουζί τα οποία στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιούν κατασκευαστές μειζόνων συγκροτημάτων για τα δικά τους προϊόντα δεν είναι επ' ουδενί φασονίστας. Τα προϊόντα αυτά (δηλ. τα αμορτισέρ, επεξεργαστές, ελαστικά ή μπουζί που προανέφερα) φέρουν τη φίρμα του αυθεντικού κατασκευαστή τους (π.χ. θα μπορούσαν να αναγράφουν Bilstein, Intel, Michelin ή Bosch) και όχι τη φίρμα τού κατασκευαστή τού τελικού μείζονος προϊόντος. Τα προϊόντα ενός φασονίστα, από την άλλη, δεν δηλώνουν ότι η προέλευσή τους είναι από τρίτη εταιρεία (φέρουν τα διακριτικά branding τής εταιρείας που τα πωλεί), και ο μόνος τρόπος για τον τελικό καταναλωτή να αντιληφθεί την ύπαρξη φασονίστα στην παραγωγή είναι πιθανώς με το ταμπελάκι "Made In ..." (αν και πολλά προϊόντα ευρωπαϊκών εταιρειών αναγράφουν "Made in EU" κι άντε βγάλε άκρη): Π.χ. βλέπεις σε ορισμένα γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα τής ΦΑΓΕ ότι είναι κατασκευασμένα στην Ιταλία και, εφόσον γνωρίζεις ότι η FAGE Italia S.r.l. —κατά 99,99% θυγατρική τής ΦΑΓΕ— είναι εταιρεία αποκλειστικά διανομής και όχι παραγωγής, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αυτά κατασκευάζονται από φασονίστα. Επίσης βλέπεις σε κάποιο ρούχο αμερικανικής φίρμας "Made in Bangladesh" ή "Made in Vietnam" και, αν γνωρίζεις ότι η συγκεκριμένη αμερικανική φίρμα δεν διαθέτει θυγατρική στην εν λόγω χώρα, τότε μπορείς να πεις με βεβαιότητα ότι αυτά κατασκευάζονται από φασονίστα — και μάλλον πλάι-πλάι με τα ρούχα άλλης μεγάλης αμερικανικής φίρμας, η οποία είναι και ανταγωνίστρια της πρώτης. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει σήμανση "Made In ...", οπότε ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι με τα πρώτα νούμερα του γραμμωτού κωδικού ΕΑΝ-13, τα οποία είναι δηλωτικά τής χώρας προέλευσης του κατασκευαστή (τη σχετική αναζήτηση θα την κάνετε στο GEPIR: http://gepir.gs1.org/V31/xx/) — ωστόσο πολλές εταιρείες βάζουν γ/κ τής τοπικής αγοράς στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται (π.χ. αρκετά από τα κλασέρ που πουλάνε ελληνικές εταιρείες _με ελληνικό γ/κ_ είναι κατασκευασμένα από φασονίστες στην Τουρκία).

3. Υπάρχει μια άλλη περίπτωση, στην οποία ο εργολάβος κατασκευαστής δεν είναι φασονίστας: Πρόκειται για τη μορφή τού branding που καλείται private labeling. Εδώ μια εμπορική αλυσίδα λιανικής βάζει τη δική της φίρμα σε προϊόντα τρίτων κατασκευαστών, και είναι πρακτική συχνότατα απαντώμενη στα σουπερμάρκετ. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο κατασκευαστής δεν είναι φασονίστας επειδή είναι ο ίδιος εκείνος που έχει σχεδιάσει ή/και αναπτύξει το προϊόν, και κατά κανόνα η εν λόγω τεχνογνωσία απουσιάζει παντελώς από την εταιρεία με τη φίρμα τής οποίας πωλείται τελικά το προϊόν. Μια άλλη παραλλαγή τής εν λόγω πρακτικής branding είναι το white labeling, όπου μια εταιρεία δημιουργεί μια φίρμα αποκλειστικά για χρήση στο δικό της δίκτυο, με το όνομα της οποίας πωλεί προϊόντα τρίτων κατασκευαστών, και απαντά συχνά στον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών.

4. Τέλος υπάρχουν οι ODM, που πάλι δεν είναι φασονίστες. Για τη διάκριση μεταξύ ODM και ΟΕΜ θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας παραπέμψω εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=54086#post54086.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 6, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Για αυτό ωστόσο


Zazula said:


> 1. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός _third-party_ δεν είναι πλεοναστικός. Π.χ. σε μια σύμβαση χρειάζεται να καθίσταται σαφές πότε γίνεται αναφορά σε μέρος άλλο πλην των αντισυμβαλλομένων, οπότε τότε χρειάζεται να προστίθεται το _third-party_ μπροστά.


θα ήθελα να πω ότι στις αρχές των συμβάσεων, όταν ορίζονται τα μέρη, είναι σαφές εάν κάποιος είναι μέρος της σύμβασης ή όχι. Προσωπικά, δε θα το θεωρούσα πλεονασμό μόνο εάν σε μία σύμβαση είχε ήδη οριστεί κάποιος contract manufacturer και μετά γινόταν αναφορά και σε άλλους, τρίτους, που δεν παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο στην υπό εξέταση συναλλαγή.


----------

